# Cooking Wild Turkey using Raspberry Sauce



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

When I first started hunting turkeys over a decade ago, I made it a point to actually use the meat. Sure, I love to see a huge Tom walking into my range, but telling the story of the hunt over dinner with loved ones is really my passion. My grandmother taught me many things about [...] 

More...


----------

